# Woke up this morning to this......Help!



## Growin_4_It (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello all.....I am a new chick on the block and into my second grow using some good bagseed. My buds are 7 weeks into flowering and lookin great except for this morning I found yellowing fan leaves at the top. I am doing a soil grow and feeding Fox FArm Grow Big, Big Bloom and Extra Fertalizer. I have no idea what the PH is or even how to measure it. I would like to harvest the top then harvest again in a few weeks. THEN switch the girls to veg and go at it again. Are the yellowing leaves a problem??? They were green last night.:watchplant: What do you guys think??? Thanks for any help you can give my girls!


----------



## Motor City Madman (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome to mp, new chick on the block. The fan leaves will turn yellow the farther you into flowering. You should really get a PH meter or some PH test strips to monitor your water, bad Ph will kill your plants. It should be around 6 - 6.5


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey dont worry too much. As stated above when in flower you can expect some yellowing as well as dying of older fan leaves. this happens as the bud being produced use the stored energy in the old leaves. But over all your girls are lovely. I know its hard not to be concerned but at this point in your grow let nature run its course. And great job,green mojo


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks nice:aok:


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 21, 2009)

Ya, listen to kalikisu he's got you covered.


----------



## Growin_4_It (Feb 21, 2009)

Motor City Madman said:
			
		

> You should really get a PH meter or some PH test strips to monitor your water, bad Ph will kill your plants. It should be around 6 - 6.5


 
How do I moniter the soils Ph?  Do I test the water I am using??


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2009)

Test the run off of the soil after water your girl. The run off is the water that leaks out the bottom after a through watering.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 21, 2009)

Actually, on this site most of us suggest 6.3-6.8 for soil pH.  Some very good growers have suggested a watering solution of 6.2-6.4 in order to achieve proper soil pH.


----------



## Hick (Feb 22, 2009)

according to "my" sources/charts, ph _below_ 6.5 inhibits uptake of phosphorous, calcium, and magnesium.. :confused2:..
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1833&d=1141100090


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 22, 2009)

*looking good  
maybe the leaves are turning yellow due to nearing harvest ,just using up all the goodness,,,,,eace:*


----------



## skeet420428 (Feb 25, 2009)

One place to check out for  a pH Tester/Adjuster kit is PETCO or any specialty aquarium store. I find them to be a low key place to  go (not that it Really matters) and Petco even does free water pH tests which I didnt know until recently. Not convinient for a grower though. 

Soe of the tips of mmy leaves are dried up and slightly curled but ONLY at the very very tips and Only on some leaves not even the majority. I now have started pHtesting the food Im givin them. Can anyone share any insight on that??
skeet


----------



## tinydn (Mar 3, 2009)

i am in my 5th week of flower also ,and the same thing is happening..i freaked out a little but everything else looked so good i figured it had to be alright..i have trimmed a few of the worst ones off..not sure if thats a good idea or not? have read pros and cons both ways..are you leaving yours until they fall off or trimming a little..


----------



## Growin_4_It (Mar 8, 2009)

I waited until they were drooping then I cut them off. Nothing ever happened. I had 4 yellow leaves and now the plants looks great.


----------



## Growin_4_It (Mar 8, 2009)

I tested the ph and it is 6.4


----------



## NewbieG (Mar 8, 2009)

Growin_4_It said:
			
		

> I waited until they were drooping then I cut them off. Nothing ever happened. I had 4 yellow leaves and now the plants looks great.



I really suggest you dont cut yellowing leaves off the plant. The plant will use it for energy. Once its all crunchy and small, then pull it off. Although you should be expecting yellowing of leaves as the plant ages, if you notice yellowing AND a sharp decline in growth you should look out for nute lock. The yellowing will normally start on the bottom first.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 8, 2009)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> I really suggest you dont cut yellowing leaves off the plant. The plant will use it for energy. Once its all crunchy and small, then pull it off. Although you should be expecting yellowing of leaves as the plant ages, if you notice yellowing AND a sharp decline in growth you should look out for nute lock. The yellowing will normally start on the bottom first.



Don't even pluck the leaves once they are brittle and dry. When the plant has used all available resources from that leaf it will drop it off, then you can pick it up from the ground and throw it away. 

DO NOT PLUCK LEAVES AT ANY TIME, the leaves are what the plant uses to create photosynthesis, also nutrients are stored in them which the plant will use in late flowering (which is what you are experiencing now).The leaves are where all the magic begins. 

tinydn, you said you have read pros and cons to trimming leaves, what pros have you read and where? My experience and research has taught me that there is no reason to ever trim leaves. I have some leaves on my current grow that were damaged early on by PH issues. Now those leaves are still damaged but they have grown more since the initial damage and are still alive and doing well.


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks like most eveything is covered Growin 4 it..... not much I can add cept it looks like she is just cannabalizing herself near the end....


----------



## Growin_4_It (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone!   They are fantastic!  

:48: :48:


----------



## Herm (Mar 11, 2009)

Is that tin foil or mylar I see in the background?


----------



## Growin_4_It (Mar 15, 2009)

Tin foil..


----------



## DutchMasterPuff (Mar 16, 2009)

Growin_4_It said:
			
		

> Tin foil..



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=432588#post432588


----------



## Greenhead (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey Gal As an old dirt farmer you might want to flush the tubs!!! This might help! they might have to much nute's, and a nice flush will tell you that in a few days. Also do you have a PPM meter? You need to know what the feed solution is to be stable threw out the flowering, you could have shocked them with nutes. Also high N will cause a burn look, You need to increase P&K Lower N in flowering
Really hope this helps!!! Keep us informed, we can all learn more
BTW U need to be using Mylar or anything but the TIN FOIL Flat white paint is going to help you reflect mote lite than foil, tin will also give you HOT SPOTS (not GOOOOOOD)Just a thought!!!!!


----------

